
Greenland Is No Longer Larger Than Africa: GoogleMaps Drops Mercator Projections - sharmi
https://swarajyamag.com/insta/greenland-is-no-longer-larger-than-africa-as-google-maps-drops-mercator-projections
======
lucideer
Whoever wrote this article doesn't understand how map projections work, which
is ok—can't expect everyone to be a domain expert—but does mean the title is
incorrect and very misleading.

Google Maps still uses Mercator (EPSG:3857), that hasn't changed. They've just
added a feature whereby when you zoom all the way out, it switches from a flat
Mercator to a 3d-rendered globe.

